# Leasing a horse just for 1 show



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I would like to know too


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

This is coming from a riding school stand point. We allow students to use a school horse and tack, even include hauling all for $150 for the day. Students then of course pay show fees. This is for local shows that are basically schooling shows on steroids so I could see charging more for the use of a boarders private horse and depending how far you need to haul. 

As for release type forms. When I leased a horse the contract was as simple as if the horse got hurt on my watch I was responsible to at the very least help pay for vet bills if not completely cover them myself. If the leasers are minors who will be under your watch for at least most of the show (our students have very little time alone with our horses at a show) I'm not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

